# Hey Everybody



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey, I'm new here as you may notice. I am 13 years old and I run my own haunt. You may be thinking 13 years old running his own haunt, it must suck! Actually I think I have a pretty nice haunt with a full blown graveyard a couple corpses spider webs/victim you know what I'm saying:jol: I can't wait for Halloween time to roll around (besides the start of school) and will be asking/giving all the information I know or need to know on props etc. Now for my lovings (besides family and friends) Daaa Raiders (HUGE fan), Halloween, Roller Coasters, Sports, Skateboarding, and that pretty much covers it. Once again hello and I hope for the best haunting help!


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome ShadyHollows, and you're never too young to haunt. We have another excellent 13 year old haunter, and would love to see some pics. Glad you've joined.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

A big hello and welcome to you, Shady!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome Shady... another youngan on the board, seems to be a rising in us teenagers!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Welcome welcome ​*


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey Shady.. I think most pros started out early building Halloween stuff, so you are going in the right direction. Welcome to hauntforum.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to the sickness!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Shady. What's your current project?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome Shady!!!! You've come to the right place as far as asking for help and being fed Halloween tidbits. I applaud you that do your own haunt and just remember to have a great time workin' the haunt. Nothing is more pleasing than adding to your own haunt and making props. Glad to have ya around. Young blood is always good around here.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

We harvest our haunters young here! Welcome to the forums ShadyHallows!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Forums Shady Hallows. I am sure you will find all the help you need here.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I bid you Velcome! 
 You came to the right place. I'm new here too and I've already learned quite a lot. The people here are AWESOME and always willing to help! :jol: If there's anything I can do just give me a scream!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome Shady Hallows, you come to the right place to talk haunting and prop building!


----------

